# 2004 Twin Rivers Bassmasters Fall Alum Open



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

Come one come all. Boat numer is determined by when registration and money are received.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a good time . The smallies should be on fire by then and should make a nice weigh in .


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

There's usually a couple 5 lb smallies at the weigh in and a whole slew of 2 and 3 pounders. If anyone has any problems downloading the entry form, post a mesage with your address and I will send one out. Any other questions can be directed to Rainer or myself. Hope to see everyone out at Alum.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll make some copies and make them available to folks at Galyans for you Matt.

I'll look into getting a partner lined up since I have that day off work. Hey Warpath, got anything going that day?


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I'll be fresh back from my honeymoon in Hawaii, but you can count me in Blaise. Especially since I did not fish our club tourney at Alum, I want to fish it from a competitive standpoint. I usually do so well when I'm there just fishin'. Plus, I've met Rainer before and he seems like a good guy, and Twin Rivers seems like a good club. More than willing to pitch in with another local club.

Eric


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks JBJ. Hey whats up with Galyans? Are they going to liquidate and become Dicks, or stay as Galyans or what?


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

DSG has officially bought out Galyans lock/stock/and barrel. The buyout was complete as of last Friday from what I've seen. Over the next several months you will see all of the Galyans stores changing the name out front. What other changes will occur is still up in the air.


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

Let us know if they have any good liquidation sales.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

should be a awesome time to hit Alum...the transition phase is long gone from early october and big fish should be biting. Great door prizes, free coffee early, sodas and hot dogs etc later. Gator says he'll bring his sharpie if anyone wants his autograph. Boat boys'll be there with the big-time weigh system.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

How many boats do you have signed up so far Matt? Warpath and I still need to submit our entry. I believe Buzzman is interested too.


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

We have about 20 boats so far and we usually have a big push the week or two before the tourney. I'll attatch the entry form again so all can print and send it in. We should have a great turn out, I haven't noticed any other opens on that day.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Twin Rivers Fall Open
Alum Creek Lake 
New Galena Launch
7:15A - 4:00 P

It's a little late for pre registry but you can still pay at the launch, $75.00. There will be lots of prizes and giveaways, coffee and donuts in the morning, hot dogs and pop in the afternoon and great payouts up to 5 places. There alao will be an optional big bass side pot - $10.00 per boat.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Rainer , how many fish can a team weigh in ? I may have overlooked it , but I dont remember seeing it on the entry form . Thanks man .


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I want to say 10 fish limit, Phil...surely no less than eight, not sure. I guess we'll know for sure at the coffee, donut and bigbass table early in the morning. See you there. Thanks to all who brave pretty chilly conditions to support the tourny.


----------

